# 2004 Windshield



## Eric Sakai (May 28, 2014)

Is it possible or impossible to buy brand new windshield for 2004 GTO?

Nothing pops up.

Aloha!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think most any glass company would be able to sell/install one.


----------



## Eric Sakai (May 28, 2014)

OK, I found somebody that has a new after market windshield, but it has green tint. I cannot find factory manufactured glass. Does this mean when driving, it's going to be a bit darker that factory glass?
Aloha!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Seeing as the OEM glass sucked that may be a good thing.


----------

